

Results of Freelance Rates Survey (UK), 2012 - progga
http://cole007.net/blog/130/freelance-rates-survey-2012

======
angerman
I find that £1200 item kinda odd. Is it an outlier? It's basically a male
designer at 45+ with 14-15years of exp from Wales.

~~~
edgo
He is called out right there in the post: Andy Clarke.

------
boothead
It would be great if you could get some data on technologies used in there.
Interesting data none the less.

